# Best skinning knife



## gapierce

I am looking at picking up a quality skinning knife and looking for suggestions.  I have always used old timers w/ the hook tip but I feel like they do not hold an edge like they should.  This seems to be an all around hunting knife as opposed to a quality skinning unit.


----------



## germag

Did you not get enough answers the first time you posted this in this forum 30 minutes ago?


----------



## mst88

I use this  Outdoor Edge Swingblade knife and highly recommend it. It's actually a drop point skinner and a gutting knife in one which I really like..not sure what your price range is but it is great for the price


----------



## sweetwater84

I have both outdoor edge and camillus knives , extremely sharp out of the box ,, both use the same steel ;, buck , schrade and gerber just arent what they used to be.  The Camillus I have is scary sharp , like scalpel-sharp.

Heard nothing but good reviews on that Outdoor edge swing blade skinner combo.


----------



## godogs57

Look into some of us custom makers on the homemade forum.....any one of us can do you a bang up job for a reasonable price.

Not surprising that the other brands mentioned don't hold an edge...their steel is not nearly as good as the types we use. Lower carbon content, etc....PM any of us and we will be glad to answer any of your questions, etc.


----------



## John I. Shore

Godogs57 summed it up well.  You will not find a factory knife that will perform or hold an edge like a good custom knife.  They don't use the steel we use, (if they do they don't heat treat it properly) to maximize the cutting capabilities of the steel.  They mass produce, we produce quality.  You want quality, invest in a good knife, most all of us provide a full money back guarantee if you don't like it.   Hope this helps.

John I.


----------



## Browning01

I bought this one like 5 years ago and I LOVE IT.  I sharpen it after every use.


----------



## Razor Blade

Browning01 said:


> I bought this one like 5 years ago and I LOVE IT.  I sharpen it after every use.




This is not intended as a slap or a punch at all , but that is exactly why custom knives are better. We use a much better steel than factory makers use. You would not have to re-sharpen after every use.You would just clean and put it up for the next time.   Scott



I even own the same knife, i collect knives also. I try all kinds of knives to see what works well.


----------



## germag

Browning01 said:


> I bought this one like 5 years ago and I LOVE IT.  I sharpen it after every use.



Don't do that. If the steel is any good, all you're really going to do is sort of roll the edge over a little from normal use. Skinning a deer should not dull a knife unless you're trying to cut bone. The only thing you really need to do after each use is hit it a couple of licks on a butcher's steel to straighten the edge out and _maybe_ put it on a stone every 5th or 6th time you use it. The more you use a stone on it, the more steel you take off the edge.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors

a good cheap knife you can find on eBay is the old timer or shrade sharp-finger knives they are great I have one and my buddy and his father each have one. usually can buy one on eBay for less than 15 bucks doesn't matter if its used they take a great edge and keep on cutting!


----------



## Coppertop13

*Bark River Knives*

Bark River Knives are awesome for Skinning. Go to youtube and do a search on Bark River knives. There is a guy from Japan that has tested these knives extensivly and actually skins stags in the woods and talks about the knives while he is using them.  Check him out he gives great reviews. His id is virtuovice


----------



## Nicodemus

The knifemakers on this forum are as good or better than anybody on earth, in my opinion. I`d get one of them to make me a knife that fit me. They`ll do you a top notch job.


----------



## thamby

Travis Daniel @ TED's Knives on this forum makes one of the best I have seen in a while. All the knifemakers here do very good work. Try one and you may like it!!!


----------



## treeman101

I have some knives made by 4 knife makers on the forum and they are leaps and bounds over any I have ever used.  That is the only way to go in my book.


----------



## throwdown

X's 2 on the knife makers on this site. For the money you will not find a better product. I own knives from 5 of the knife makers on this site and I have not been able to find better.


----------



## Boar Hog

Swampfoxoutdoors said:


> a good cheap knife you can find on eBay is the old timer or shrade sharp-finger knives they are great I have one and my buddy and his father each have one. usually can buy one on eBay for less than 15 bucks doesn't matter if its used they take a great edge and keep on cutting!



Thats what I use to skin gators. I've used mine for nearly 30 years, On deer,hogs and gators. It just feels good!


----------



## whitetailfreak

I prefer the Ken Onion Skinner by CRTK


----------



## deadend

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=643976&highlight=

I had Davin Kates (Drop Point on this forum) build me this knife last year after losing one of my Gene Ingrams at Rich Mtn. while tracking a bear.  It is every bit as good a blade.  I just resharpened it in ghe Lansky yesterday after dismantling nearly 20 critters and only touching it up with a 2$ Normark sharpener or a steel.  Quality can't be beat and good stuff pays for itself.  However, I do have a serious affinity for these: http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-4-Inch-Fibrox-Straight-Paring/dp/B008M5U1UE

I need to have Davin make me a copy out of S30v or Elmax.


----------



## 308fan

Havolon


----------



## majorbanjo

Spyderco Phil Wilson SouthFork







Youtube Review:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAqySwYA56M


----------



## Hunting 4 Him

I recently bought a 4 " companion knife from Smokey mountain knife works for $11.99 +shipping and it is by far the sharpest knife I have ever purchased.  Still too early to tell how it will hold an edge.  Looking forward to taking something apart with it.


----------



## SlowRain

Chris Reeve - Nyala


----------



## ben300win

Havalon with replaceable razor sharp blades. Never have to sharpen it again. Not good for chopping bone though.


----------



## pnome

The one you used to skin out that red stag in New Zealand that one year.


----------



## decatur dawg

This season I plan on treating myself to a good custom knife.  Where can I find a listing of the GON folks that make custom knives?


----------



## ncrobb

There may be a listing but I am not aware of it.  Head over to the Homebrew forum and look at what the guys are making.  Its pretty easy to tell who is making what and you will get an idea of each maker's style.


----------



## Phantom15

you won't find a better knife than this one.......if you do I'll personally refund you your money.....http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ei=DLt2UpjuC9O3kQecyYFA&sqi=2&ved=0CFcQ9QEwCA


----------



## snake reaper

As long as your not really ruff the havalon switch blade knifes work really good . Stay sharp for a long time. But they will break a lot if u try to bend or twist in them. But for skinning any thing from tree rats to bear I really like them.


----------



## carver

Buy a custom knife off the homebrew forum,you won't regret it


----------

